# Whats your type?



## Saja (Aug 6, 2006)

When it comes to men (or women) what is your type? Personally I like the big broad shouldered, tall, macho guys. I like the kinda guy that scares everyone else, but Im not scared of, the big teddy bear type hahahhah....what about everyone else?


----------



## Andi (Aug 6, 2006)

I like the outgoing, funny type. He needs to have the certain "something", something that immediately catched my attention and makes him stand out from the croud.

Lookwise I like buff guys, muscular arms, wide shoulders. Nice lips, pretty hands, eyes are important too.


----------



## Saja (Aug 6, 2006)

Ohhh , I forgot nice lips. I like the defined upper lip. I also forgot about legs...I like men who have nice muscly legs, but not the skinny ones...i dont like chicken legs.


----------



## Andi (Aug 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Saja* Ohhh , I forgot nice lips. I like the defined upper lip. I also forgot about legs...I like men who have nice muscly legs, but not the skinny ones...i dont like chicken legs. ugh yeah chicken legs are definitely not sexy


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Andi* I like the outgoing, funny type. He needs to have the certain "something", something that immediately catched my attention and makes him stand out from the croud.Lookwise I like buff guys, muscular arms, wide shoulders. Nice lips, pretty hands, eyes are important too.

I agree about him being outgoing and funny. That's what attracted me to John over his looks when we first met. Over time, he just became sexier and sexier to me. I prefer a guy to obviously be taller than I am, which isn't a feat since I'm only 5'2" *lol* I'm into muscles, but he doesn't need to be so buff it looks like he might crush me if he hugged me too hard. John's body type isn't that of the guys I used to date (not as jacked out you could say), but he has _*SO*_ many great features. His eyes are _VERY_ bedroom like most times, and he has very nice lips. For a truck driver, and someone who grew up working on cars, he has very soft hands. Nice soft skin, without any blemishes... Cute little ass too *lol*


----------



## Saja (Aug 6, 2006)

Ive never been an ass girl..haha


----------



## vanilla_sky (Aug 6, 2006)

looks? like my beloved bf...




dark features, sexy eyes, lovely smile and very masculine, broad shoulders, wide back, teddy bear type too, hehe. Not buff though, but built kind of big.

personality? somebody friendly and outgoing, but somebody that prefers quality over quantity when it comes to friends. somebody that sometimes is a bit quiet (cause I am like that too



). I dont like guys that have to be in the center of attention all the time. I like somebody a bit mysterious, sometimes reserved. Honesty and lack of fakeness is a must too.


----------



## Lia (Aug 6, 2006)

I don't know exactly what is my type, but one thing is for sure: i hate guys with small hands! It's something that i always look, and i can't imagine myself with someone who has hands smaller than mine (i have big hands); ah and also i don't like guys who are thinner/smaller than me ...


----------



## Lafawnduh (Aug 6, 2006)

Personality wise, I love, love, LOVE a guy that's funny; a great sense of humor is a trait I love in everybody, not just guys. Honesty is very important. I like a guy that's kinda shy around new people (like I am), but lets loose when he's with people he's comfortable with. A good heart and unselfishness are important, too (unfortunately, my boyfriend tends to be on the selfish side sometimes). I also like a guy that hasn't screwed tons of women.

Looks wise... hmm.. I guess I'm the minority here. Although some of those muscular men are very attractive (think Jesse Metcalfe), I'm not into really buff guys that much. I prefer guys that are sexy in that boy-next-door type of way. Some muscle definitely looks good, but I'm not into really ripped guys. I love a guy with nice lips (my boyfriend has AMAZING lips) and nice eyes. I love nice arms and a nice back. I'm not really an abs chick. I don't mind a guy that's short, either. I'm 5'3" and my boyfriend is 5'6" or 5'7" and I love his height.


----------



## Andi (Aug 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Saja* Ive never been an ass girl..haha me either, although a nice ass is definitely a plus. IÂ´m not much of an abs girl either, a little six pack is nice but those extremely defined sixpacks are kinda gross.but I am DEFINITELY into big arms and a wide rock hard chest. oh and back muscles. hmmmm





oh and I canÂ´t believe I forgot this: I love the cuts some guys have from the side of their stomach down to their groin (if I explained it right). My bf has those and I am still fascinated by them (back in the days when I played with Barbies I was always fascinated by KenÂ´s cuts LOL)


----------



## Saja (Aug 6, 2006)

a 6 pack doesnt do much for me either....as for upper body, go big or go home!!!

Im not into the jesse metcalf type either....


----------



## Jessica81 (Aug 6, 2006)

Happy! I love my boyfriend b/c he's always in a good mood.


----------



## Andi (Aug 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Saja* as for upper body, go big or go home!!!Im not into the jesse metcalf type either....

Â´
haha, agreed!!!! but I wonÂ´t agree on Jesse LOL. He is one of the hottest men on earth, IMO


----------



## charish (Aug 6, 2006)

i like my husband. very different than what my type use to be. he's broad shoulders, average height. very nice and respectable person to people , but don't piss him off or you'll be sorry.lol, his skin color is pretty too. and he has kinda blue greyish eyes, that are just sexy shaped. not very wide opened but kind of long. (not weird looking, feirce)


----------



## poca_ini (Aug 6, 2006)

Guys: I like quiet, hardworking, guitar playing, thin, shaggy haired guys, 5'9" and up with similar tastes in music as I have.

Girls: caring and beautiful with nice makeup taste lol.

Yum!


----------



## babydoll1209 (Aug 6, 2006)

erm... Tom Hanks or Brad Pitt


----------



## junell (Aug 6, 2006)

I like big guys! Those broad shoulders and nice, thick-thighs are a turn-on! If my thighs are bigger than his, there's a problem





Also, I'm a sucker for facial hair (groomed), good-smelling and a N-I-C-E smile!!!!


----------



## girl_geek (Aug 7, 2006)

Hm, I've always been attracted the nice guy-next-door type too... Physically, I've always prefered blondes, clean-shaven faces, guys that are at least average height if not taller, a little bit of muscle (I do like arm muscles!) but not too buff -- I don't like the *really* muscular guys. I also like a strong square jawline, I think it's manly and sexy





Personality-wise, basically just someone fairly similar to me but still different enough to keep things interesting -- fairly introverted (my ex was very extroverted and it drove me nuts), friendly, a sense of humor is nice since I'm not usually that funny myself (someone needs to make us laugh, lol), and of course all those characteristics every girl wants -- honesty, trust, etc. Who wants a _dishonest_ guy anyway? But most importantly, a guy would have to share a faith at least similar to mine; I never wanted to get involved with a guy who did not have the same priorities in life as me!

Hubby fits almost all of these descriptions -- tall, blonde, sexy square jaw, all the personality traits I wanted.... I wouldn't mind if he gained a little weight though, he is very skinny, like a 15-year-old boy who just had a growth spurt and hasn't filled in yet, even though he's 25! lol But I still find him quite sexy so that's all that matters


----------



## Elisabeth (Aug 7, 2006)

I honestly don't have a type, physically that I like. I like all different sorts. I do like guys with teeth and hair. Nice teeth, Nice hair, nice, nice smiles. I love guys who look down a little when they smile or laugh. Personality wise, I guess sweet and somewhat clever. Doesn't have to be a PHD, but more the clever type. Down to earth. Honest. Real Honest.Smouldering sensuality. Sexy, they have to be sexy. Sensitive. Caring. And communicative; not necessarily talkative, but has to be able to communicate either through music, speaking,writing, dancing, something.

Celebrity-wise I like all different types, too. I think Kevin Bacon is cute. Antonio Bandaras. George Clooney, in some situations.

[email protected] Saja's scary but teddy bear guys.

That can be very sexy, for sure, for sure.


----------



## Saja (Aug 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Elisabeth* [email protected] Saja's scary but teddy bear guys.That can be very sexy, for sure, for sure.

What can I say....I like power!


----------



## veron (Aug 7, 2006)

I LOVE wide shoulders, muscular arms, nice lips, 6 feet and up and dark skin...


----------



## momof2gr8kids (Aug 7, 2006)

New here....but having a great time on these boards today.

I'd have to say my type is taller, definitely bigger, but not a muscle head....and I LOVE country guys....the cleaner cut type....

ahem...here are a few examples....


----------



## Elisabeth (Aug 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Saja* What can I say....I like power! Oh man, I just had a "Sam Elliott" moment...wtf was that movie, a Western, where he stars as a cowboy...duh...and he looks at Kate Capshaw and says..... "_Lady, If you were single, I'd chase you 'till you dropped..."_ or something like that.....Whew!!!!






...now that was cool.


----------



## Gwendela (Aug 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Elisabeth* Oh man, I just had a "Sam Elliott" moment...wtf was that movie, a Western, where he stars as a cowboy...duh...and he looks at Kate Capshaw and says..... "_Lady, If you were single, I'd chase you 'till you dropped..."_ or something like that.....Whew!!!!






...now that was cool.

I think that was in "The Quick and the Dead." 
Sam Elliott *sigh* that's just my idea of a sexy mature man!


----------



## ivette (Aug 8, 2006)

can't say exactly. i like alot of different types of men


----------



## gemgirl (Aug 24, 2006)

My husband is 6'2 and I'm 5'6, so I love that he is quite a bit taller than me. Really broad shoulders, big dark brown eyes and a killer smile. No little skinny men. And a few years older than me is nice too. My husband's my ideal.


----------



## frazerti (Aug 25, 2006)

the teddy bear type or the football player type


----------



## Princess6828 (Aug 25, 2006)

Looks: As much as some nice toned muscles are, I love my cuddly-wuddly Nick. He's my teddy bear. I wouldn't mind if he toned up a little, but I don't necessarily want him to. I think the only reason he should work out and lose a little weight is for his health - not because he's unattractive. Eyes are very important - and Nick has THE MOST BEAUTIFUL EYES EVER!!!!!!! They were the first thing I noticed about him. They're deep blue with these long long black lashes (I'm so jealous btw). Teeth are important. I can't be with someone with crusty snaggle teeth.

Personality: I don't like the real loud has to talk to everyone show-off type. I like someone who comes across kinda quiet, but who I know has a wonderful personality that is a deep-down weirdo just like me lol. Luckily I got who I want looks and personality-wise


----------



## empericalbeauty (Aug 25, 2006)

Attachment 24157

Attachment 24158

Attachment 24159..He kinda looks like Chris but Chris has a tad bit narrower face and slightly longer nose.

funny, *INTELLIGENT* [ I refuse to date a dunce.] muscular thighs, sarcastic, laid back [very unmaterialistic], has the whole "skater meets college kid" look. long hair, blue eyes/ green, *FIT, lips, a*nd uh..this might sound shallw but, i only date guys with dark hair.


----------



## vav (Aug 28, 2006)

I like wide shoulders and a nicely built body and *definitely a deep voice*, but mainly i must find their overall aura attractive which is not something you can always explain.


----------



## rlise (Aug 29, 2006)

i like the macho, roughneck, consstruction worker type guys! go figure i live in the country ! my BF now is perfect fit of the description. but the things that drive me crazy are: big ghtto butt, semi-muscular longs hairy longs, hairy chest, i like muscles , but not the ones that bulge out with veins OMIGOD YUCKER! but i like the guys who work with heavy objects, because they tend to have major muscles its just they are solid as a rock and not mushy muscle bulging out! confidence is a major thing, since i dont have tons of it i prefer a guy with too much actually. karl is just that. his usual phrase of himself is IM KVP, THE GOD OF ALL MEN! lmao its soo funny! guys who cant dance , really make me laugh which is great to me! i dunno why, but its hillarious to watch a guy try to break it down and they really think they look good at it. kills me ! i could go on, but ya get the idea!


----------



## fickledpink (Aug 29, 2006)

I love chest hair, broad shoulders.. Tall, deep voice. I like to feel protected. A manly kind of man. I'd like the guy to take care of himself but I don't want my man to take longer to get ready than me!


----------



## bad cat (Aug 29, 2006)

I LOOOOVVVVEEEE the Jesse James type bad ass looking boys...but they only look bad ass but sweet as pie-Like my man. He looks the type w/the goat tee drives a 57 Chevy p/u and looks WAAAYYY cool in anything vintage. I love Rock-a-billy looking ones too. Not the wanna be types though the ones who just look that way naturally w/out even trying so hard (so hard that they play out the look). It's funny b/c if I were a guy I'd love a fair skinned, green eyed, raven colored hair beauty.


----------



## Heather12801 (Aug 30, 2006)

I also like the big, broad-shouldered muscular type of guy. Someone that can protect me. I like a guy with a broad chest, tall and big arms. Oh, and a nice face....if the face isn't cute, it wrecks the whole package. And once you've got all that, who cares about personality?!? LOL j/k!! As far as personality, someone that's funny and is laid back. I have a hard time dealing with someone who is uptight or pushy. It drives me crazy.


----------



## mossaenda (Aug 30, 2006)

First and foremost..intelligent and with a sense of humor. I love it when a man makes me laugh, verrrrry sexy. I also like a man that is well read, knowledgable (and a guy who can spell English correctly, i really need that



) of current events and can carry a conversation, good manners too. I guy who is appreciative of the things i do for him, who enjoys my company, who thinks i'm pretty and tell me so!

On the physical side i like big, soulful eyes, pretty hands, good hygiene, cute butt and please Lord at least 5'8"..i'm short myselt but can't stand short guys


----------



## dinokiss21 (Sep 3, 2006)

I don't know my type really, but I can't go wrong with my man!!! He's athletic, taller than me, dark hair, beautiful dark eyes, natural (no tattoos, piercings, etc),funny as hell, outgoing, and very determined, damn NO WONDER I LOVE HIM!! He's just great, lol.


----------



## LVA (Sep 3, 2006)

i like a guy w/a great personality, not lazi, cleans up after himself, funny , caring, not judgemental .... and good look are just an added bonus ... but i don't require my guys to look like a model or anything ... just ... not bad lookin' .....


----------



## iPex (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, I am a guy. So my type of girl is pretty, conceited, rich and hyper. They make the best lovers, in my opinion. Mmm.


----------



## Magdovka (Sep 4, 2006)

My type of man is taller than me with firm ass and thigs. He should like wearing shorts cause I love men's knees



))

He's athletic, dark hair, green eyes, charming with good manners and the most important with a great personality and sense of humor. a liitle bit mysterious and unpredictible.


----------



## SwtValina (Sep 4, 2006)

Intellectually stimulating, incredible funny, hard working, sensible and a little off color. Looks wise- great smile, fit, at least 5'9", not overly muscular or overly scrawny.


----------



## Elisabeth (Sep 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *iPex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well, I am a guy. So my type of girl is* pretty, conceited, rich* *and hyper.* They make the best lovers, in my opinion. Mmm. LMAO! That's great!


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Sep 8, 2006)

Man

5'11 to 6'3"

medium build

flat abs

toned muscles

tight tush

big feet and hands

dark hair

dark eyes

fair skin

no facial hair

athletic

yummy


----------



## mowgli (Sep 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh and I canÂ´t believe I forgot this: I love the cuts some guys have from the side of their stomach down to their groin (if I explained it right). My bf has those and I am still fascinated by them (back in the days when I played with Barbies I was always fascinated by KenÂ´s cuts LOL) I think there are some muscles that define those, called apollos loins or something (or maybe its the exercise that defines those that are called apollos loins??) lol anyway I luuurvve those too, top of my list for sexy traits in a guy..that and the hair that runs down from their stomach to the groin - so hot!


----------



## Becka (Sep 10, 2006)

well obviously its my fiance



Its hard for me to poinpoint exactly what my type used to be coz so much stuff was involved in whether any of the relationships lasted at all.

I did have some criteria though when I was dating, it was always important to me to make sure that when I hugged him tight my arms did NOT cross and wrap back around myself. ie my man MUST be bigger than me by a fair bit, and if he's that way from cranking iron then bonus for me. When I was really young I dated a skinny guy and I swear he got skinnier. OMG i couldn't TAKE it!


----------



## pla4u (Sep 10, 2006)

Well I really havent been looking for quie some time now...I like

Short girl , san 5' tal, 120Lb range give or take,



knows what she wants, caring , helpfull, loving......





HEY! !!!! THATS MY WIFE!!!!!!


----------



## Elisabeth (Sep 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well I really havent been looking for quie some time now...I like Short girl , san 5' tal, 120Lb range give or take,



knows what she wants, caring , helpfull, loving......





* HEY! !!!! THATS MY WIFE!!!!!!



*








Oh, I love it. I'm such a sucker for romance..


----------



## NYchic (Sep 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ah and also i don't like guys who are thinner/smaller than me ... ditto



and also shorter than me. i cannot be with short guys. have to be at least 6 feet tall. um I LOVE guys with goatees.

I guess my type would be that cliche........ tall,dark and handsome.

Also I LOOOVE men in suits





and I like older guys, would never be with someone my age or younger than me. at least 5 years older.


----------



## Sophia (Sep 21, 2006)

I always go for men with dark hair color and eyes I really don't know why! And something that is really attractive to me it's the sense of humor!


----------



## pinkbundles (Sep 21, 2006)

physical:

taller than me

muscular arms and legs (but not body-builder like)

great abs (a plus but not necessary)

soft lips

soft hands

nice teeth

no facial hair

no weird piercings (nose, chin, eyebrows, etc.)

no over-the-top ugly tattoos

personality/traits:

funny

smart

caring

loving

romantic

spontaneous

charismatic

honest

hard working

responsible

down to earth

friendly

not arrogant


----------



## Tina Marie (Oct 11, 2006)

Hmm..

*Not stick thin, nice buff build

*I love "man hands" haha! -you know, the rough hands that are used to working outside





*a great sense of humor

*work boots!! - I swear I could fall for anything in work boots - well, almost anything

*Very knowledgeable - someone that gets me thinking

*confidence

*outgoing and friendly personality

*a gentleman - manners, respect...

I could go on with this forever .. haha!

p.s. - A nice bum is always good haha!


----------



## usersassychick0 (Oct 11, 2006)

hmmm.. Well i have to agree with the whole chicken legs, and i have this wierd thing about armpit hair! I can't stand it- i prefer if the guy shaves it. Guys who are not overly tonned like body builders, but got some definition!

But it really changes from person to person it not soo much my type, just people who intrigue me. I met this person who is skrawny in appearance but he holds himself well , and when he looks at somebody this eyes are like piecering right into that person-like you are the only one! Lol i sound deep! But its true i have heard many other ppl say that too!And my ex is the total opposite, but then again the maybe why we are not still together! Also age does play a big role.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 23, 2006)

I like guys with tons of humor! As far as looks, guys who do something in the sun, I love the tanned look!! I also like older men, not just 1 or 2 years old, but 10 or 15 is fine. I have this BIG GIGANTIC CRUSH on this guy who is 49



people think im crazy but he is just soooooo perfect. Single, no kids, surfs, tanned, super smart, hes actually a professor at a college, green eyes and has tons of humor. 49 is tooo old for me though hehe. He does look like hes 30 though.

PS HE is soooooo hot, kind of like Anthony, minus the tatoos.


----------



## jessimau (Oct 25, 2006)

Curly brown hair &amp; hazel eyes. It's a pattern I've repeated unconsciously for a while. I also like filled-out, defined arms (not necessarily super-buff) and a man who has a strong presence.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Oct 25, 2006)

tall

skinny to a little over average weight

nerdy/dorky/geeky

no muslces

can have an intlligent conversation with


----------



## han (Oct 25, 2006)

i guess i really dont have a certain type i go more for personality some one can be attractive until you get to know them my husband has dirty blonde hair and these mezmerizeing light blue eyes his eyes are what drew me in oh and he's a drummer i love music and love to hear him play i guess im more attracted to edgy guys but find all kind attractive and even diffrent races


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Oct 27, 2006)

On style and look i go around, I change from season to season. Now I am liking guys who are shy, but do talk, and are comfortable. I am picking better or looking at better men now. Its because I am becoming older and more wiser and getting my head straight.


----------



## Kimmers86 (Oct 27, 2006)

With a personality I love funny guys and guys who aren't afraid to be goofy sometimes. As far as looks go...I like dark hair and light skin. That's right - those skinny pale guys, I'm all over them! HAHA! I don't like a lot of muscle, just enough, which is what my fiance has. He does have some serious chicken legs, though. But that's okay, we make fun of them together! I guess I'm always attracted to those "weirdos" with the tattoos and piercings...they look like such badasses but they are total sweethearts once you know them.


----------



## Intrigue (Nov 16, 2006)

Physically: Tall, dark, handsome, nice facial features, nice body, a goatee, broad shoulders, full lips - I sound extremely demanding! lol

Personality: Smart, funny, good sense of humor, good hearted, friendly, religious, wise, family person, gracious, humble

I think I have found and described the perfect man



haha


----------



## blueangel1023 (Nov 16, 2006)

Physically I like a taller guy, swimmer's body, blue/green eyes, nice smile, some facial hair, strategically placed tats/piercings (nothing too overly extreme)

Personality he MUST have a sense of humor, likes to socialize, go out dancing, determined, confident, down to earth, artistic, and yes I like them smart


----------



## katrosier (Nov 16, 2006)

lookswise I'm really into broad shoulders and full lips. I like dark hair , I also like green eyes with long dark lashes.

Personality wise : The shy smart guy


----------



## cutegirl (Nov 16, 2006)

i like my hubby he is broad shoulders muscular arms and legs and he has the most beautiful eyes ever (i like them)he is so funny (it's important)got nice smile and very nice lips too.the only thing is his hair cut he don't want to chang it i think if he let his hair be longer it will look stunning!

he respect people and they do respect him so dearly and that makes me happy.


----------



## Mina (Nov 16, 2006)

My Type, he has to be taller then me, al though am 4'11...(don't bother me) my fiance is 5'6 yea you can imagine how tall he is. I love it..has to full lip...facinating, funny, (since i love joke) so he has to have sense of humor. someone who i can hug tightly..He's taller then me..so too hug him i have to wear 6 inch hill or stand on high place to hug




but he will pick me up awalways..LOL, ofcourse big hands then mine..and soft heart. (he's a very shy person) am not very shy..(little) I would talk to anybody anywhere, but he's not outgoing. I like guy very outgoing. I guess i have to workout with him and tech him..lol..has to be fluppy, cuddlish lol..and also he doesn't has to be facinating looking.

Personality wise i would say, he has to cook with me, shope with me, have commonsense, better mind to understand each other. let see how my fiance turn out..


----------



## Saja (Nov 16, 2006)

Whats fluppy?


----------



## hushabye (Nov 24, 2006)

taller than me

skinny

nice, firm butt

broad shoulders

dark hair

well groomed facial hair

nice smile

nerdy/geeky

smarter than me

not funny but must have a sense of humor (funny guys are annoying)


----------



## David (Dec 8, 2006)

I like slim, tall, fun loving, spontaneous, great sense of humor type of women. Like my girlfriend, who I'm madly in love with.


----------



## Artisticchik (Dec 15, 2006)

I have to say my taste coincides with nearly everyone else.

I do tend to like a larger man. Tall and in shape. I like muscles but I like men that have a natural large stature over those that are total meat heads and spend all of thier time in the gym and act like self important jerks. Don't get me wrong though...nothing wrong with a guy who works out and cares for his body,....just is not a total meat head about it and so physique obsessed to the point that he holds everyone to a standard or mold and it they don't measure up physically they get thrown out like yesterdays trash. In other words, he screens all of his friends in life based on if they "look good enough" first rather than the persons substance. You all know the type I'm talking about.

I love nice lips. Not big, and not small,... Well defined. I do not like facial hair. It can be attractive to look at if meticulously groomed but ewww that stuff feels awful rubbing against my face during a kiss and can instantly kill the mood!

I like a nice smile that is warm and sincere. Good personal hygeniene is non negotiable! Nothing worse than body odor or halitosis! Yes, all of our bodies can develop an odor from time to time, but a person that would willingly try to kiss you or make any kind of physical advance and they not be clean or know that they have an offensive smell is just unthinkable and goes beyond a physical problem. You have to question the mental state of a person that is comfortable with body odor/poor hygiene/uncleanliness. Scarey!

It is sexy when a man takes care of himself and does not feel demasculinzed by getting eyebrow waxes, manicures, pedicures or by using hair products, colognes, a facial moisturizer etc. This can be unsexy though if the guy is spending more time in the mirror than I do! This goes back to the "self important meat head" type.

Smart IS Sexy. I do not like it when a man uses profanity or slang excessively. I like a man that is intelligent and imaginative enough to express himself respectfully, even when he is angry. I find it sexy when a man really loves his mother, but isn't a slave of her...aka. "Momma's Boy." Humility is sexy. I cannot stand a man that is so insecure that he refuses to back away from any challenge for fear that a weakness may be exposed. A truely strong man secure in his manhood will not argue with a fool, and never feels his manhood is compromised by taking the high road and walking away from a fight. It is sexy when a man cries. It shows such strength.

Men that publicly defend thier wives/girlfriends. i.e. will not let people disrespect her, (including family) are so sexy. Men that do not participate in locker room talk or derogatory discussions about thier wives/girlfriends.

Wow I could go at this all day.

So far I have described my husband nearly to a Tee!


----------



## han (Dec 15, 2006)

today i want a guy that is 12 inches and sexay!!! thats my fantasy for the day


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif today i want a guy that is 12 inches and sexay!!! thats my fantasy for the day Hahahaha! Have you been reading my erotic stories!??


----------



## orangebowl9 (Dec 15, 2006)

wow...very interesting read here.

lots of different types...I wasn't expecting that.

Whoa...where are these? haha

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hahahaha! Have you been reading my erotic stories!??


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *orangebowl9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Whoa...where are these? haha

In the sex forum. You'll have to wait just a little while longer to be able to gain access in there. Keep posting!


----------



## orangebowl9 (Dec 15, 2006)

Haha. Gotcha.

Today won't be a problem...I was planning on running outside, but it's raining and yucky. I'm scared to death to hit the stores to buy holiday cards, b/c the traffic there these days is just a mess in those parking lots. Think I'll just chill inside for the time being...

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif In the sex forum. You'll have to wait just a little while longer to be able to gain access in there. Keep posting!


----------



## han (Dec 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hahahaha! Have you been reading my erotic stories!?? where are your storys lisa..


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif where are your storys lisa.. Here. When you said 12 inches, I just assumed you had just read the next to last story, haha, sorry.


----------



## missnadia (Dec 15, 2006)

Meh I have no specific preferences for looks, except that he has to have thick black hair.. and he has to look above average overall..

I care more about his attitude.. I like stuck-up, confident, businessy types of dudes.. very smart and strong of character....... and who wear suits


----------



## han (Dec 15, 2006)

i like your stories and dont be sorry..haha


----------



## Tesia (Dec 15, 2006)

I love guys with long lashes and defined cheek bones!


----------



## lummerz (Dec 15, 2006)

guys: intellectual, funny, outgoing, considerate, sweet and has to be understanding. Looks: NIce eyes with long eyelashes..nice prominent nose, full lips, great skin..nice shiny hair...tallish..anything above 5'9, smells yummy (smells are a major turn on)...and i'm not fussy about body..all i ask is..he's active..love to go out and play sports...and beer gut belly..ick..oh..and a nice package doesn't hurt either.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Dec 15, 2006)

oooooooh love this thread, i like guys...

with long hair

skinny/ not scrawny

tall

funny

nice hands

nice teeth/smile

personality

lots of tattoos

but my perfect guy is...

kinda short

a little over weight

balding

nice hands

sweet heart

no tattoos

great personality

and a hard worker...

and i married that one!!!!


----------



## Aniger86 (Dec 23, 2006)

My prefered type:

-Not too particular about appearance, but do prefer men who are generally more on the slightly bigger side than lanky/skinny types.

- Doesn't have to be the same race as me (I'm Chinese), am able to accpet any race.

Personality:

Intelligent/smart

more of the quiet type

somewhat geeky

well read on various issues

is not too full of himself

Sensitive &amp; caring


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 23, 2006)

I'm not really a fan of the strong, chiselled types. They're fun to look at though





I'm more of the science geek type. My fiance is a PhD chemist



I like men who can think on the same level as me. I think that's more important than muscles. He's skinny, has a slightly hairy back, can be a right grumpy tw*t in the mornings but he's the sexiest bloke I've ever known.


----------



## veilchen (Dec 23, 2006)

I tend to fall for guys with dark hair, glasses, bushy eye brows (yeah, I know it sounds weird), and who're not too tall. I'm only 5 ft 2 so I feel lost standing next to someone being 6 ft 5 or more, and I don't like the skinny and/or muscular type either - I prefer the comfy teddy-bear type: I'd pick Mark Ruffalo any time over Brad Pitt. And I seek well-formed hands, just like teeth they're so important to me (don't care for ass or abs *lol*).

As far as personality is concerned, I like witty guys who don't take themselves too seriously but who are nevertheless ambitious and know where they want to be going in their life. It's ok if he focuses on his career. I like a guy to be smart and clever, and to be able to appreciate music, theatre, art and literature, and also to discuss all these. And I prefer the quiet and introvert type ...


----------



## Imaginatrix (Dec 23, 2006)

Hmmm...

- tall (over 6 ft if possible)

- VERY muscular (pecs, six-pack, thighs, the works!)

- dark curly hair

- green , grey or grey-green eyes

- dramatic square jawline

- strong, square hands

- tanned

- nice smile

- sweet personality

- can crack a joke and tell a story

- can look good in both a tuxedo and shredded, ancient jeans and t-shirt

- intelligent

- macho

- hygienic (SPRAY YOUR PITS AND WASH YOUR BITS, FELLAS!)

- treats me with respect and not as a piece of meat/ "her indoors"

- likes animals and kids

- bit of a pervert






- quirky

- can embarass himself in public without getting hung up about it

- can look after himself without mooching off me

- doesn't try to make me into something i'm not

- is confident in himself and his own lifestyle

... any wonder I'm still single?


----------



## krazykid90 (Dec 25, 2006)

I don't really have a type, I guess. All of my friends are guys, and I find them all attractive in their own way. I guess for me personality is the key. I like guys who are funny and free-spirited. I like a guy who will treat me with respect, but not some one who treats me like I'm fragile. I like some one who takes care of themself, but not a fitness buff who makes me feel bad for splurging. I can't stand guys who make me feel guilty for dropping out of university, but I don't mind it when they encourage me to go back (which I will be doing).

I find all shapes attractive, I guess the only thing is I like a guy to be taller than me. Being 5'4" that's pretty easy


----------



## PaperFlowers (Dec 28, 2006)

Usually partners who are somewhat punk (but not really in attitude just in dress). For them to be taller than me is the only real physical requirement I have.

But then again, I love clean-cut guys too. Oops. LOL


----------



## AquaBlu (Jan 7, 2007)

Im most attracted to what I call the "sexy professor" type. Slender but athleticly built, soft spoken but friendly, polite, highly intelligent, honest, great sense of humor, dresses nicely with a bonus if they look great in a sweater, low drama, passionate and goal oriented. I also like dark haired men almost exclusively. Im actually not very physically attracted to overly muscle-bound "manly men".

Thankfully my husband fits all these!


----------



## MissMudPie (Jan 7, 2007)

Personality wise - I like funny, smart, and a kinda old-fashioned.

Physically- dark hair &amp; eyes... athletic, but not necessarily really muscular.


----------



## dismalspectre (Jan 8, 2007)

I have a few "types", I guess. Really, I prefer getting to know people and then developing feelings, rather than having a huge shopping list of goods and bads.

Regardless of type, most guys I go for are at about 5-10 years older than me. No idea why, it just happens that way. Sense of humor is extremely important. Intelligence.

I love intense eyes, regardless of color. I love guys that are really interested and excited about their lives, hobbies, jobs, etc. I prefer they have more going on than just drinking beer and watching sports.





Accents, I like. And *definitely* guys that smell good. Yum.


----------



## miss_makeup (Jan 10, 2007)

the Face :

its the first thing that attract me

handsome manly face

or handsome cute face&lt;&lt; better

i don't care about the body alote

just 2 be normal (not giant nor shorty, not buff nor thin)

hair &gt;&gt; prefer a silky hair LoL...


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Oct 15, 2007)

I really just like men--no particular type--I think they are all great!!


----------



## Nox (Oct 24, 2007)

My type is.... my husband! It wasn't always that way before I met him, but now, I don't really think about another.


----------



## La_Mari (Oct 24, 2007)

I like clean cut, tall, manly looking guys that can grow a beard, but prefer to shave it.... some guys I know still can't grow facial hair. Short hair, NO long hair! I like natural eyebrows, NO plucking, it's too obvious around me. Squarish face, at least a defined jaw, I'm not a fan of pointy chinned guys. Pretty eyes... well as long as they aren't boring. I like him to smile, but be able to kick anyone's a** if he had to.

Big arms and chest and stomach, not fat, but bigger boned and not stick skinny. I like a little belly fat, or a slight six pack, big hands are hot, thick legs are sOoOo hot, I can't stand chicken legs.

I like hair on their chest, it's so hot to play with, or just touch, and some hair on their arms, not a lot, but not like a 12 year old boy, ya know? I like big butts too, it's hard to explain, I don't really care for them, but it's weird if a guy is flat back there...

As for personality, loves to hold me and look at me. That's all I ask for. I'll take care of the rest.


----------



## goddess_sham (Dec 6, 2007)

yeh! i like guys wt dark features mainly. Sexy intense eyes, wt dark eyebrows(woooh) just sets me off! i dun really mind abt his body, as long he s not thinner than me! n ooh, he has to be tall, at least 6'1 as i m like 5'8! When it comes to personality he has to have fabtastic sense of humor, outgoing, humble.. if anyone is familiar wt the character of "Luke" in the Shopaholic series by sophie kinsella, they'd know what i m talking abt.. lol!

adding on... he has to smell darn good, gud sense in fashion, has tht bad boy beahvious going on but not really showing..??


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Dec 8, 2007)

I like guys with dark features in everything ( colour, hair, eyebrows).I like guyz who are darker than me of coz, taller than me, broad shoulders, slightly sparsely haired on chest &amp; on other parts (not the gorilla type lolz!),and im a sucker for ruffled &amp; out of bed hairstyle and a goatee!Smelling gud is a must must for me no matter what, nice breath.. I wouldn't be bothered if he's not the 6 pack ab-ed, as long as he knows how to play it right.My fiance is fairer than me and bit skinny due to recent lost weight ( He's 183 cm bt 6'1 and weighs 70 kg).He has a very nice lips and cute set of teeths! Other things yet to discover hehe..


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Dec 8, 2007)

I like guys with dark hair and light eyes. Tatoos. Medium build, funny, outgoing,sensitive, NICE.Oh, and good smelling.....


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Dec 10, 2007)

I like guys who are dark skinned, ...nice smile, teeth brushed everyday (lol), taller than me but not too tall since im a short ass (5'1!), and a guy who looks like a man....hate skinny guys!!!! he has to be outgoing, one who loves to travel around the world, listens, gives me the attention i need (i love attention from my man!)....honest, respectful...


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Dec 10, 2007)

A mixture of shy, confident, kind.


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 11, 2007)

I've always had a certain taste for guys but the ones who I've spoken/been with have not followed that at all - so weird, haha. Goes to show personality does it for me.

I can get past certain physical traits that might not really turn me on at first.

But their smile does it for me - I love it when a guy is forever smiling and in a good mood. Real pretty eyes is definitely a plus. I prefer brunettes and someone taller than me.

Short hair, nice teeth, good hygiene - smells good but ugh on guys who put hella cologne on. I hate that!

Personality wise - I heart goofy, funny, witty guys. Those create the best times ever. Also smart - not extremely intelligent... just enough where I can learn from them. Sweet and romantic and a good listener who gives advice and tries to comfort you when you're down. Sigh*


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm 5'2" an for some reason have never had a BF under 6'! My tall friends would like to kill me, haha. I'm really not a fan of muscles or overly masculine types... tall and slim is hot to me, some tattoos are piercings are wonderful too. I love lips, a sweet smile kills me, and oddly long spidery fingers are one of my favorite things.

Personality wise I like unique guys who are trying to paint or play guitar in their spare time, not watch sports. Someone laid back and calm of mind is a must, I don't like aggressive guys or angry drunks.


----------



## jakk-attakk (Dec 21, 2007)

i go for ...... liars, players, cheaters and just general w*nkers! hehe just kidding. im not bitter really. ahem.

i like tall men, not ridiculously tall but about the 6ft mark, with dark hair and i always go for kinda pretty boy types - like the look like they've just walked out of a boyband audition! personality wise i need to feel like i'm completely adored and worshipped and i need a lot of attention, but not a total sap. hes gotta be able to hold his own in an arguement and stand up to me when im just being a bit stupid about something. and he has to be completely unconditional and supportive.

so i dont want much really! ;-)


----------



## eraser (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a thing for guys in dresses


----------



## holz (Dec 29, 2007)

surfer boys


----------



## kissedbyfire (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks, I'm a complete sucker for well cared for, long hair. I don't know what it is about long hair on men but I LOVE it (ok, there's SOME very nice aspects of it but if I get into those this will end up x rated). I like them slender but with a bit of meat on their bones. Darker skin, dark well defined features. Think the sexy islander look. A slender waist leading up to broad shoulders. Oh and a nice butt. A bit of a bubble butt on a guy is the cutest thing, I really don't like guys that lack butt. What am I supposed to grab onto?!




Expressive eyes and graceful hands that are used A LOT. I love very animated people in general.

Personality.... I USE to go for the darker tortured souls that had a lot of issues but thankfully I learned my lesson. Now, they have to be really funny. He has to be able to cheer me up when I'm being too serious, but let me cry on his shoulder when I really need it. Very outgoing. Very blunt and snarky, think East Coast attitude. Creative in some sense of the word, passionate and willing to randomly try new things at the drop of a hat. Oh and a complete and total geek. I have a serious girl hard on for geeks.


----------

